# AC Schnitzer: X6//M & X5//M Debuts in DUBAI!



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

The hood ruins it, I think.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

It debuts in Dubai because its way too ostentatious for anywhere else in the world.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

I just fell in love <3


----------



## Mk23 (May 12, 2008)

chicagofan00 said:


> the hood ruins it, i think.


+1


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

What in the world were they thinking when they worked on the hood?

Looks like it got plastered with those "stick on" plastic parts from Autozone. I wouldn't want to be seen in this thing with a paper bag on, no matter how fast it is.


----------

